# LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Januar



> *LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung​*
> Wie beim letzten Mal auch veröffentlicht der LSFV-NDS die neuen Dokumente, die von den Bundesverbänden zur Verschmelzung ausgelegt werden müssen.
> 
> Und wie beim, letzten Mal auch erläutert Präsident Klasing seine Meinung dazu:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Dokumente muss ich erst noch durchackern...

Die Anmerkungen des Notars im neuen Verschmelzungsvertrag sind aber schon wieder mehr als vielsagend.....



> Der Notar hat darauf hingewiesen,
> - dass die Verschmelzung erst mit der Eintragung im Register des VDSF wirksam wird;
> 
> - dass die Verpflichtungen gem. § 9 Abs. 1 bis Abs. 3 nur Rechtsfolgen haben kann, solange
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

*D**ie*
*A**ngler*
*F**ürchterlich*
*V**erarscht*


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Meine erste Meinung:

Nicht nur nix dazu gelernt, noch bescheuerter als vorher als erstes kurzes Fazit..

Es wird Zeit, dass mehr LV dem Beispiel von NDS folgen und diesen ignoranten und inkompetenten Geldvernichtungsmaschinen im Bund die Kohle verweigern.

Nur so kann sich für Angler was zum Positiven verändern.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Hallo,

da fällt mir ja spontan dieser Krug ein, der solange zu diesen Brunnen geschleppt wird , bis er (er)bricht.

Das Schleppen soll wohl einfach verlängert werden - aber der er(brechen) scheint gesichert zu sein. Spätestens wenn die Zahlungsunfähigkeit eingetreten ist.


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*



Wegberger schrieb:


> ...da fällt mir ja spontan dieser Krug ein, der solange zu diesen Brunnen geschleppt wird , bis er (er)bricht...



mir fällt da eher der von Liebermann ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

So kompetent "arbeiten" bezahlte Vollzeitgeschäftsführer im LSFV-SH:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=316196#post316196

Man kann nur hoffen, dass sich da Präsidium und gewählte Delegierte in SH besser informieren als ihre Vollzeitbezahlten, bevor sie abstimmen in Berlin ..


*Da lob ich mir die Arbeit, Information und Kommunikation der Niedersachsen..*


----------



## Wegberger (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Hallo,



> So kompetent "arbeiten" bezahlte Vollzeitgeschäftsführer im LSFV-SH:



Das langt doch auch - da die SH Angler nicht fragen sondern nur Vertrauen haben sollen !


----------



## lausi97 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Die Ausgaben im VDSF zur Mitgliedschaft im DFV sollten sich die LV mal genauer ansehen,da ist aber einsparpotential für die LV`s wenn se da selber Mitglied werden!

|wavey:


----------



## siloaffe (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*



Jose schrieb:


> Liebermann




Jose,
DAS trifts so zimlich auf den Punkt! |motz:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Tja, einmal mehr danke an den LSFV NDS. Ich habe per Mail beim VDSF ganz freundlich Informationen zur Fusion angefragt (mit Hinweis auf Vereinsmitglied etc.). Die Antwort war ernüchternd. Zitat: 

_"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX, _


_unter Bezugnahme auf Ihre E-Mail teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass die Unterlagen zur Verschmelzung in der VDSF-Geschäftsstelle zur Einsichtnahme, unter Nachweis der Mitgliedschaft, ausliegen. Wir sind gesetzlich nicht dazu verpflichtet die Unterlagen unseren Mitglieder zu übersenden, es muss lediglich die Möglichkeit gegeben werden diese einzusehen."_

Das nenne ich dann mal freundlichen Umgang mit denen die die bezahlen! Ich wünsche eigentlich niemandem etwas schlechtes und das bringe ich auch meinen Kindern bei- hier weiß ich aber nicht ob ich eventuell meine persönlichen Grundsätze mal überdenken sollte...Wobei die sind doch eigentlich - wie ich finde - gestraft genug!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Nützt ja aber auch nix, selbst wenn die Unterlagen den LV zugehen.

Die arbeiten das ja nicht alle durch und stimmen dann trotzdem ab. 

So kompetent "arbeiten" bezahlte Vollzeitgeschäftsführer im LSFV-SH nach eigener Aussage:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=316196#post316196

Man kann nur hoffen, dass sich da Präsidium und gewählte Delegierte in SH besser informieren als ihre Vollzeitbezahlten, bevor sie abstimmen in Berlin (und hoffen, dass solche Bezahlten nicht auch noch als Delegierte mitfahren dürfen)..

Schliesslich wurde nur die "Kleinigkeit" der Verschmelzungsberichte/vertrages geändert und die neuesten Finanzzahlen vorgelegt.....

*Da lob ich mir die Arbeit, Information und Kommunikation der Niedersachsen..*

Angesichts der Anmerkungen des Notars zum Verschmelzungsvertrag ist in meinen Augen nämlich ein Verhalten wie in SH schon mehr nur fahrlässig:



> Der Notar hat darauf hingewiesen,
> - dass die Verschmelzung erst mit der Eintragung im Register des VDSF wirksam wird;
> 
> - dass die Verpflichtungen gem. § 9 Abs. 1 bis Abs. 3 nur Rechtsfolgen haben kann, solange
> ...



*D**ie*
*A**ngler*
*F**ürchterlich*
*V**erarscht*


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Tja, einmal mehr danke an den LSFV NDS. Ich habe per Mail beim VDSF ganz freundlich Informationen zur Fusion angefragt (mit Hinweis auf Vereinsmitglied etc.). Die Antwort war ernüchternd. Zitat:
> 
> _"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX, _
> 
> ...




_Sehr geehrter VDSF,

ich mache Sie freundlichst darauf aufmerksam, dass mein Mitgliedsbeitrag auf dem Schreibtisch meines Büros für Sie bereit liegt. Sie haben die Möglichkeit, diesen bei mir abzuholen.

MfG_




|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Sehr geehrter VDSF,
> 
> ich mache Sie freundlichst darauf aufmerksam, dass mein Mitgliedsbeitrag auf dem Schreibtisch meines Büros für Sie bereit liegt. Sie haben die Möglichkeit, diesen bei mir abzuholen.
> 
> ...



So und nicht anders!!!!!


----------



## Wanka (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> _Sehr geehrter VDSF,
> 
> ich mache Sie freundlichst darauf aufmerksam, dass mein Mitgliedsbeitrag auf dem Schreibtisch meines Büros für Sie bereit liegt. Sie haben die Möglichkeit, diesen bei mir abzuholen.
> 
> ...





coooollll :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Ich glaube die Offiziellen in den Verbänden haben noch nie von Äsop gehört...

"Wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht, auch wenn er die Wahrheit spricht"

Das ist ein Problem was ich habe. Ich (wir Angler) wurde u.a. im Forum SH mehrfach mit Aussagen konfrontiert, an deren Wahrheisgehalt ich zumindest meine Zweifel habe bzw. hatte. Dadurch fällt es mir schwer, überhaupt noch etwas zu glauben. Ein Beispiel: Herr V. aus SH wurde im dortigen Forum gefragt, ob er die neuen Unterlagen veröffentlichen würde. Antwort: Nein, weil die Unterlagen ja bereits auf der Seite des LSFV NDS veröffentlicht waren. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren die neuen Unterlagen dort noch nicht veröffentlicht! Also Nachfrage, ob es die gleichen Unterlagen vom 11.12.2012 wie vor der Abstimmung am 17.11 sind? DIeses wurde bejaht. Nach der Veröffentlichung durch den LSFV NDS mussten wir feststellen, dass es sich nicht um die gleichen Unterlagen handelt! U.a. war der Verschmelzungsvertrag neu hinzugekommen- diesen halte ich als Abstimmungsgrundlage für wichtig.... Andere anscheinend nicht. Heute kommt die Aussage von Herrn V., dass der ja auch bereits am 17.11 vorlag. Wurde jetzt vorsätzlich gelogen? Auf jeden Fall sagt mir mein Gefühl, dass entweder die Unterlagen nicht gesichtet wurden (weil in Augen von manch Offiziellen nicht Abstimmungsrelevant, da ja eh nur das Ergebnis "Fusion" zählt?) oder diese bewusst zurückgehalten werden sollten? Egal wie, es hat einmal mehr alles einen Beigeschmack. Das geht auch nur noch so, weil dort alle vor dem Verband kuschen. Ich kenne aber jemanden, der am 21.12 auf der HV in der geführten Diskussion ganz unangenehme Fragen stellen wird. Jedoch kann dieses ja abgewürgt werden, denn die Agenda sieht keine Fragen zu den Hintergründen vor. Es gibt ein Essen, die Unterlagen zur Fusion liegen 2 Stunden vor der Veranstaltung öffentlich aus (dann sollen über 500 Leute jeweils 120 Seiten (laut Herrn Vollborn) durchlesen, wobei ja wohl nur die Kassenunterlagen ausliegen!), und dann sind die Themen der Versammlung festgelegt. Kündigung ja oder nein. Es geht hier nach der Veröffentlichung der heutigen Meldung des Pressesprechers auf der Versammlung nicht um die Abstimmung zur Fusion (ja oder nein), sondern nur um die Frage der Kündigung. Somit können alle Fragen zur Fusion abgebügelt werden. Doof sind die nicht...

Des Weiteren wurde dort (LSFV SH)erklärt, dass wohl lediglich der LSFV NDS an seiner Kündigung festhält- alle anderen Verbände (die jetzt gekündigt haben) würden im Falle der Fusion im VDSF bleiben und die Kündigung widerrufen.

Die wissen dort anscheinend alles...Hoffentlich können Sie das im Zweifel auch belegen. Nicht das jemand im Anschluss klagt, sollte das im Falle der Fusion anders kommen- denn würde doch jemand aus dem dann DAFV (VDSF) ausscheiden, wäre ja das finanzielle Risiko für den neuen Verband ein viel größeres und somit hätte die Aussage ja Einfluss auf das Abstimmungsverhalten jeden einzelnen. 

Und so habe ich mittlerweile an vielen Aussagen und Veröffentlichungen meine Zweifel. Warum bloß andere in SH nicht? Gerade die, die etwas verändern können? Ich werde das nie verstehen...

Was macht eigentlich der Terminkalender von Frau Dr. HK...?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Die will das meines Wissens auch nochmal mit durchziehen.

Hat allerdings meines Wissens am 07.01. 2013 einen Termin, nachdem sie sich das dann vielleicht nochmal überlegt.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Einmal mehr ist mir heute die Bedeutung der Veröffentlichung durch den LSFV NDS vor Augen geführt worden. Wie ich schon vor ein paar Tagen hier geschrieben habe, wurden mir vom VDSF (vom LSFV SH habe ich bis heute keine Antwort erhalten) die Unterlagen verweigert. Aber ich gebe ja nicht auf...Also neue Mail an den VDSF. Dieses mal gab es eine "freundliche" Antwort: mit würden die Unterlagen nicht zustehen, da ich laut Aussage des LSFV SH nicht im Verein organisiert wäre und somit kein Mitglied im VDSF wäre! Naja, kurzen Hinweis darauf, dass ich einen VDSF Paß habe und den gerne per Fax oder Mail als Nachweis schicken würde. Und ich doch wissen möchte WER im LSFV SH die Aussage getätigt hätte. Darauf erhielt ich die Antwort 

_Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,_


_diese Information haben wir direkt vom LSFV Schleswig-Holstein e.V. erhalten. Trotzdem möchten wir Sie bitten sich mit all Ihren Belangen an den LSFV Schleswig-Holstein zu wenden._

_Mit freundlichen Grüßen _

_i.A. M. XXX-XXX_

Ist schon nett, freundlich und informativ so ein Schriftwechsel mit einem Verband dessen Kohle aus unserer Tasche kommt. Hallo Frau XXX, ich zahle mit meinen Angelkollegen IHR Gehalt.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Hallo F-Bandit,

die Frau tut doch ihre Pflicht ---und hat doch schliesslich 8 Jahre Jobgarantie bekommen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Und woher wollen die Gewusst haben, das du nicht in deren Verband bist?

Bei mir wissen sie ja auch, das ich nicht in deren Verband bin. Und ich weiss zumindest in meinem Fall auch, wie sie an die Information gekommen sind.

Haben sie dir etwa hinterherspioniert, oder gar vertrauliche Informationen zur Identifikation des Klarnamens genutzt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Wenn die in Kiel meinen Namen hören oder lesen geht der Blutdruck vermutlich stark in die Höhe, Magengrummeln setzt ein und die Gefahr der Hyperventilation steigt kurzfristig . Deshalb kann ich gar nicht glauben, dass die in Kiel meine Mitgliedschaft "aus versehen" nicht gefunden haben und eine falsche Info an den VDSF gegeben haben! Wobei ich ja sogar mit dem Präsidenten und den GF des LSFV SH im vergangenen Jahr noch gemeinsame Pressetermine wahrgenommen habe...Aber da war ich auch noch Freund, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt keine kritischen Fragen gestellt habe.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Hallo,

und bei letzten Post aus deinen LV Forum (eben gerade von Herrn v.) - muss man sagen, dass Funktionäre auch gerne nicht alles lesen oder verstehen wollen.
Kann es sein das dort gehofft wird, dass der S-H Angler nur einen Angler-Link im Web auf dem Rechner hat ?
Oder ist das surfen bei LV - NDS auch euren Karten expliziet verboten ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*

Tja, solange du die Leute da umjubelst bist du gerne gesehen. Kommt eine kritische Frage, dann ändert sich das aber sehr stark. Ich möchte mal wissen, was für Leute noch Lust haben mit denen zusammen zu arbeiten. Ist ja inzwischen bekannt, das man schnell vom Freund zum Feind werden kann. Und dann ists auf einmal aus mit der Freundlichkeit vom Verband. Undankbarer geht es nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und bei letzten Post aus deinen LV Forum (eben gerade von Herrn v.) - muss man sagen, dass Funktionäre auch gerne nicht alles lesen oder verstehen wollen.
> Kann es sein das dort gehofft wird, dass der S-H Angler nur einen Angler-Link im Web auf dem Rechner hat ?
> Oder ist das surfen bei LV - NDS auch euren Karten expliziet verboten ?



In den Fusionsthreads fallen einige der dortigen Forumsmitglieder immer wieder durch ausgeprochene Dämlichkeit auf. Aber das ist auch kein Wunder, der Verband umgibt sich gerne mit solchen Leuten, denn sie stellen i.d.R. keine unangenehmen Fragen.

Alle anderen Leute der letzten Zeit, die mal nicht zum 100%igen blindem Verbandstreuen Kochtopfangler Kreis gehören, haben das Forum ja inzwischen wieder verlassen (müssen).

Geht dort leider nur so, Verbandtreu + Kochtopfangeln = gut, aber schreib mal, das du auch schon maßige Fische zurück gesetzt hast, oder aber die Fusion kritisch siehst...


----------



## smithie (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: LSFV-NDS veröffentlicht die neuen Dokumente zur Verschmelzung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ... (weil in Augen von manch Offiziellen nicht Abstimmungsrelevant, da ja eh nur das Ergebnis "Fusion" zählt?) ...





Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Des Weiteren wurde dort (LSFV SH)erklärt, dass wohl lediglich der LSFV NDS an seiner Kündigung festhält- alle anderen Verbände (die jetzt gekündigt haben) würden im Falle der Fusion im VDSF bleiben und die Kündigung widerrufen.  ...


Das kommt mir aus dem Süden der Republik auch bekannt vor!


----------

